# How much to charge?



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm looking to start detailing in my spare time but have no idea what prices to charge? I have the capability to do the full works interior and exterior, but I don't want to charge too much where people aren't interested, and I don't want to charge too little and feel like it's a complete waste of my time!

My question is what stages would you create and charge?

Thanks for your time! :thumb:


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

this is the big question.im in similar situation.i started doing friends cars for favours etc,then i was charging them a little bit but then their friends started asking and i didnt want to put them off or be ripped off.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Only you can decide what to charge as only you know what your time is worth, remember you will be competing against the local handwash outfits.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Surreystyle,

I was in exactly the same position as you a few years ago, worked shifts & did it in my spare time, until my hobby out weighed my normal job! The best thing to do is type in vehicle detailing on google & look a lots of detailers web sites to compare prices! But @ the end of the day you have to ask yourself what is your time worth to you??
I am now a full time detailer, If somebody wants the works done then I expect £150 cash a day. Some say it's cheap but it's what I'm happy with. Especially in todays economic climate... Price a little lower & keep busy. Hope my opinions make sense.

Shaun


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

thats my point. a few local (dare I say foreign) outfits have popped up here, charging 25 quid for a full valet, which people seem to be happy with but I know for a fact there are swirls scratches etc left everywhere!

I've seen some places charge 200 quid for 2 days work/correction and others 500 +!! I'm just a small timer who has done a couple of mates vehicles but I figured I could make some money for my efforts!

I was thinking something like "the full works" costing say 120? with 2 bucket method, clay, machine polish, wax with supernatural, final wipe with zaino etc...

should I charge different prices for say, a hand polish with SRP and a machine polish with a g220 and meguiars products?


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

jesus,150 a day and you are pro. all i see i places charging 500-700 a day.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't you think that's pulling peoples pants down though? My books are full for the next 2 weeks with Porsche turb, Golf mk 1 loads. my attitude is in these times price low have plenty of work! there is a valeter I know near me charges 300 a day, but I often drive past his pad & his vans always on the drive. Ask yourself... Who's making more money?


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

it's so confusing!

What should I be looking at in terms of stages? obviously there's the "full works" stage but what other stages should I be thinking about? What stages do you offer shaun?

thanks!


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> Don't you think that's pulling peoples pants down though? My books are full for the next 2 weeks with Porsche turb, Golf mk 1 loads. my attitude is in these times price low have plenty of work! there is a valeter I know near me charges 300 a day, but I often drive past his pad & his vans always on the drive. Ask yourself... Who's making more money?


obviously if that r8 is yours then you are in the money.:thumb:

but how do you cover wages,insurance,rent on the unit,product etc at 150quid a day?

i will point out im not quetsioning your skill or knowledge as i just clean for mates at the mo and i have no rotary training etc and cant correct paint defects as such


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

For regular clients I do a mini valet, Clean car, wheels, shuts, dry, hoover clean glass inside, quick wipe over plastics, black tyres etc £30 (takes me an hour, a real fave with regulars) then full int full ext & so on, like i said look @ other's sites & compare prices


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just me on me todd, fully mobile power tank etc most. any1 who is in 2 their motors has a nice garage, failing that if no garage & poo weather i have a mate with a big ind unit, if i need space i return him with valets. Do the maths, Prob put 40in van a week, work 6 days a week. I don't think it's a bad wage doing a job you love.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a question that's often asked on here and it's always a difficult one to answer. It doesn't really matter what you charge if the person paying is happy with paying it. Undoubtedly, it wouldn't matter what you charge , you *will *put some people off. It might not be the best way to do business but it might be an idea to charge on the basis of someones ability to pay. You'll know that by what kind of car they drive


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

oh right so fully mobile rather than unit.thats fair enough.lots of overheads gone then.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just look at what you expect to earn per hour and what you are happy with and also what your capability is...the more capable the more you can charge...but at the end of the day a pro can charge more than a part timer and also needs to because of overheads, i have to consider rent for the unit, products, fuel, insurance etc and when you add it all up you have to cover a fair bit before you even start to see any money...the main thing is to do the best job you can for the money and word will get about and the work will come with it. But as others have said make sure you have insurance as one job going wrong when you are staring off could be the end of a career before it even starts which also emphasises that you shouldnt take on anything you arent sure if you have the skill to do...that comes with practice over the years along with confidence.

I wish you and anyone else luck who embarks on this job as a career as it needs commitment and skill in large quantities to get to the top of your field.


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

spitfire said:


> It's a question that's often asked on here and it's always a difficult one to answer. It doesn't really matter what you charge if the person paying is happy with paying it. Undoubtedly, it wouldn't matter what you charge , you *will *put some people off. It might not be the best way to do business but it might be an idea to charge on the basis of someones ability to pay. You'll know that by what kind of car they drive


i wish it was that simple.my boss has a bentley,audi tt and a big jag and would rather pay 5 quid at tesco rather than pay me decent money to do it.and we sell meguiars in his shop :wall:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

bullett said:


> i wish it was that simple.my boss has a bentley,audi tt and a big jag and would rather pay 5 quid at tesco rather than pay me decent money to do it.and we sell meguiars in his shop :wall:


Of couse you have to factor in the tight ar$$e factor:lol:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

You should kindly ask him if you can spend 1 hour for free on 1 of them wash 1 panel, & get the orbital out on it, & polish all those kosavon swirls out wax it up & say they you go look what you're paying for. Works so ofthe for me. initially some 1 will ask me to do a mini valet on their car, I will do a demo. next they're asking to book me for the day. If I could afford an apache gunship i'd shoot those wash while you waits off the face of the earth!!:lol:


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

pmsl at the apache comment. not a bad idea on the rest.

do you boys find work tails off in winter then?


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

where should I be looking for insurance as a fully mobile service? i'm only 19 so obviously insurance might be a killer if it works anything like car insurance!!


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

go to forum home theres a topic.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Not really as alot of people that i deal with (men are ocd & want them constantly done to remove road salt & general grime.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

spitfire said:


> . It might not be the best way to do business but it might be an idea to charge on the basis of someones ability to pay. You'll know that by what kind of car they drive


Afraid i would have to disagree with that one 

When i quote a car the customeres ability to pay has no bearing on the quote. What does have the most input into the quote is the

*'Customer Expectation'*

The higher a customers expectation in terms of finish is equals the more time that is needed to put into the paintork prep...after all a customer might be happy with for example...Lime prime by machine and a coat of wax....ok, that is still not cheap when compared to standard 'valet' prices but it is at the entry level of detailing. But on a black car the improvement would be a much improved appearance in depth, clarity and ultimately the shine although some marring will still be present although perhaps 50% reduced....however a customer might be expecting near perfection in the paintfinish which suddenly bumps the required time up from a few hours work to a few days at least. To me that wouldnt make any difference as to whether the customer was driving a Mondeo ST and living in a rented room in a shared house or driving a Zonda and living in Blenheim Palce...it's time based on the customers expectation of the required finish. When people ask whats available and how much, i quote them the bottom price and then the top price and the top price ' is a blank cheque'...in other words...no time limit...the vehicle is worked upon until as near to perfection as is possible is achieved...which again is based on many factors such as paint and clearcoat thicknesses, existing stonechips and RDS's etc.....


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Of course Mate but all of this is taken into account when you look around the vahicle prior to doing an example. But well pointed out mate. which is why i always charge a daily rate. It's very difficult this subject. you say tomatoes I say tomatoes


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Afraid i would have to disagree with that one
> 
> When i quote a car the customeres ability to pay has no bearing on the quote. What does have the most input into the quote is the
> 
> ...


Yes I know and agree with what your saying but, I was thinking the OP was only doing the odd car and not starting a business. What I meant really was if it was someone like a pensioner next door neighbour with a clio he might want to charge less than a cityboy two streets away with Jaguar XF.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

divine3779 said:


> Of course Mate but all of this is taken into account when you look around the vahicle prior to doing an example. But well pointed out mate. which is why i always charge a daily rate. It's very difficult this subject. you say tomatoes I say tomatoes


That is very true:thumb:

BTW Where in oxford are you? Not many of us around this way


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yes I know and agree with what your saying but, I was thinking the OP was only doing the odd car and not starting a business. What I meant really was if it was someone like a pensioner next door neighbour with a clio he might want to charge less than a cityboy two streets away with Jaguar XF.


Point taken:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

divine3779 said:


> For regular clients I do a mini valet, Clean car, wheels, shuts, dry, hoover clean glass inside, quick wipe over plastics, black tyres etc £30 (takes me an hour, a real fave with regulars) then full int full ext & so on, like i said look @ other's sites & compare prices


i would remove this post as your effectively advertising what you do - something the pro's on here pay good money to do


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

i couldnt do all that in an hour and do a good job.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bullett said:


> i couldnt do all that in an hour and do a good job.


+1, i hate rushing when cleaning a car :wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bullett said:


> i couldnt do all that in an hour and do a good job.


I can on my own car, in fact today, the nieghbour asked if I could do the magic on his Polo, te car plan 3 stage was evident that it only lasted 3 or 4 weeks, of Birmingham to Wales every week and his usual weekly driving, set up the equipment, cleaned the alloys, power washed, dried, AS carnauba gold polished (fark does that look good on a black car :thumb waxed with CG XXX (it prolly would have been better to use Simoniz original hard wax) , vac'd, glass cleaned inside and out, tyres dressed, wheels waxed (spray wax) trim dressed, as I returned the car across the road, his son in law wanted their Silver Golf 4 doing, wheels cleaned, power washed, wheels brushed, rinsed dried, AS CG polished, vac'd, exterior glass cleaned, he took that back then vac'd my own, power washed dried , put the stuff away all in 3.5 hrs, walked to the shops then on the way back the rain was coming down like you don't know what! Oh and I charged them .....NOTHING


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

it would take me an hour to wash properly lol

someone mentioned the insurance thing on here.where on the board are the threads?sorry im blind i think


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

bullett said:


> it would take me an hour to wash properly lol


It is not about the time, but about the technique :thumb:


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

forget the insurance thing.went and had dinner,came back and spotted it.

wood for the trees and all that. ha


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It is not about the time, but about the technique :thumb:


My missus keeps saying that, but what does she know...she doesnt even clean the damn car


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> My missus keeps saying that, but what does she know...she doesnt even clean the damn car


She ain't on about the car clean mate :lol:
Tell her she's the one with the prob if she can't *** in 2 mins 

(you know I'm only kidding) :thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> That is very true:thumb:
> 
> BTW Where in oxford are you? Not many of us around this way


Sorry for the delay, been out. i'm in Didcot mate.. Where are you.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

divine3779 said:


> Sorry for the delay, been out. i'm in Didcot mate.. Where are you.


I live in a village called yarnton not far from woodstock but work is based in bicester :thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I live in a village called yarnton not far from woodstock but work is based in bicester :thumb:


I know yarnton, went on me bike to the meet there the other week. Nice lil village! Are you the guy that knows the wheel refurber, me m3 wheels r scabby!


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

A potential (tight ****) customers point of view.....before I get flamed, the following is a bit tongue in cheek view to promote debate!

A plasterer charges between £100 and £150 per day for domestic work, I cant do plastering, I've tried and its the equivalent of a kosovan car wash. 

Plastering is a skill, developed over years of practice. They need a van, a mixer trowels etc, similar in cost to detailing equipment. So how does a detailer justify £500 to £700 per day? Expensive consumables probably account for 10 to 20% but there is still a huge gap

Answer, because their skill is in demand. 

What happens next, a load of new detailers arrive on the scene attracted by the potentially high earnings.

What happens next, supply outweighs demand, and detailers find themselves short of work. They drop their prices to encourage new business and devalue the market.

There are a lot more people who want plastering than really embrace the need for a quality detailer, anyone know any plasterers who are quiet at the moment?

So, if you are considering going into detailing, start as a valeter with the occasional detail and let the market evolve:doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I certainly don't charge £700 a day, I can't think of anyone I know who does. £700 for a full 3 day detail with full paint correction sounds a bit more realistic.

It is not an easy job either, I am bloody knackered after 9 hours polishing.


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

yep,i know if ive done my car or a mates out on the drive im wasted by 10 oclock


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

spitfire said:


> It's a question that's often asked on here and it's always a difficult one to answer. It doesn't really matter what you charge if the person paying is happy with paying it. Undoubtedly, it wouldn't matter what you charge , you *will *put some people off. *It might not be the best way to do business but it might be an idea to charge on the basis of someones ability to pay. You'll know that by what kind of car they drive*


Oh bloody hell that stinks of jealousy. Just because they have a nice car doesn't mean they should pay more for the same thing. This kind of comment pisses me off. 2 cars of the same size with a similar amount of work to be done should be charged the same price.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

fleagala said:


> Oh bloody hell that stinks of jealousy. Just because they have a nice car doesn't mean they should pay more for the same thing. This kind of comment pisses me off. 2 cars of the same size with a similar amount of work to be done should be charged the same price.


I suggest you read the whole thread before making that sort of comment


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I suggest you read the whole thread before making that sort of comment


I did, and I still disagree.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

OK mate, your entightled to your opinion, but I tend to think your misinterpreting what I've written.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

spitfire said:


> OK mate, your entightled to your opinion, but I tend to think your misinterpreting what I've written.


Don't think so


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

fleagala said:


> Don't think so


I guess that's the drawback with internet chat.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

c928jon said:


> A potential (tight ****) customers point of view.....before I get flamed, the following is a bit tongue in cheek view to promote debate!
> 
> A plasterer charges between £100 and £150 per day for domestic work, I cant do plastering, I've tried and its the equivalent of a kosovan car wash.
> 
> ...


Very very true... Well said & realistic!! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think the problem people have initially you have your friends you start with, sometimes its hard to ask for money.....or they expect it for nothing.....but at what point do you say enough is enough ? I know some people will disagree with what im saying....


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I think the problem people have initially you have your friends you start with, sometimes its hard to ask for money.....or they expect it for nothing.....but at what point do you say enough is enough ? I know some people will disagree with what im saying....


No, I think you've got it spot on.:thumb:


----------



## matt1979 (May 23, 2009)

Todays climate, yeah tell me about it. I was able to make 150-200 a day doing 3 or so valets back in late 90's up to around 2003. I now do a mixture of detailing and valeting basically whatever I can get my hands on. I even have to do trade valets at £30-£40 to keep going. If you can get 150 a day thats a fair wack what ever part of the country your in. £150 seems a good mark to still enjoy the work your doing. Im not for racial jaunts but in my town Reading there used to be one drive in hand wash (English)and a few mobile valeters. now there are approx 20 hand washes , one on every corner none of them UK if you know what I mean who will happily scratch up your car and acid away your alloys for *ock All. But whats a man to do, just keep your work quality high and look after the customers you do get/have.


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i've been doing detailing and a bit of valeting part time for a bit now. I seem to be getting between 100-150 a day when i do work, but to be honest i ain't that busy

*but enough to tick over*


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Now do you guys pay tax on your earnings???????? I have to factor that into my charges.

The cash in hand brigade have cost me business this year, and £150 for a full detail is too cheap. Also are you insured??????? Thats another expense I have to pay.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

fleagala said:


> Oh bloody hell that stinks of jealousy. Just because they have a nice car doesn't mean they should pay more for the same thing. This kind of comment pisses me off. 2 cars of the same size with a similar amount of work to be done should be charged the same price.


That is true:thumb:


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> The cash in hand brigade have cost me business this year


A phone call to the pollution hotline can work wonders :devil:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha nice 1!


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

Bobby_t_16v said:


> I think the problem people have initially you have your friends you start with, sometimes its hard to ask for money.....or they expect it for nothing.....but at what point do you say enough is enough ? I know some people will disagree with what im saying....


whats very true.
the biggest bug i have is people come into the shop i work in and will happily pay 80 odd quid to have a stereo and sub and speakers fitted and it gets done in 2 hours.but you mention anything over 50 quid for a full days detailing and they look at you like you are mad.

detailing is harder work by a long way.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> For regular clients I do a mini valet, Clean car, wheels, shuts, dry, hoover clean glass inside, quick wipe over plastics, black tyres etc £30 (takes me an hour, a real fave with regulars) then full int full ext & so on, like i said look @ other's sites & compare prices


if they paying 30 quid for that they must be rich or daft


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chrisc said:


> if they paying 30 quid for that they must be rich or daft


Why "Rich or Daft"??

Although not advertised I have a few customers who have maintenance details carried out in between more extensive details and protection top-ups, why spend a fair few hundred pound having it brought up to a decent level and then not maintain it properly.
For a similar maintenance wash & vac, glass and dressings I charge similar if not more, my customers are happy because they neither have the time nor knowhow to do it themselves, and want to maintain the finish achieved initially.


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Why "Rich or Daft"??
> 
> Although not advertised I have a few customers who have maintenance details carried out in between more extensive details and protection top-ups, why spend a fair few hundred pound having it brought up to a decent level and then not maintain it properly.
> For a similar maintenance wash & vac, glass and dressings I charge similar if not more, my customers are happy because they neither have the time nor knowhow to do it themselves, and want to maintain the finish achieved initially.


Well done that man!:thumb:


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

gleammachine,that is another thing i never understand.why some people think that you should spend a fortune getting a car detailed to then leave it till the next big detail.its doesnt make sense,the job is alot easier if its kept on top of with mini details and good inbetween washing and waxing


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> Well done that man!:thumb:


and you see why people go to a drive through.30 quid for a quick spruce up.didnt realise i was not allowed a opinion.dont think you would find many people in yorkshire paying 30 quid for it thats all.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I had a feeling this thread would start to go downhill the longer it went on and once figures started getting mentioned.

I don't think we'll be having many (if any) more of these "how much do I charge" type threads as they never end well.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I had a feeling this thread would start to go downhill the longer it went on and once figures started getting mentioned.
> 
> I don't think we'll be having many (if any) more of these "how much do I charge" type threads as they never end well.


It is a highly topical subject though and can be quite emotive for some.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I had a feeling this thread would start to go downhill the longer it went on and once figures started getting mentioned.
> 
> I don't think we'll be having many (if any) more of these "how much do I charge" type threads as they never end well.


agree with you there Mark, some paid up members probably see it as someone who isn't a paid member trying to advertise..


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> I had a feeling this thread would start to go downhill the longer it went on and once figures started getting mentioned.
> 
> I don't think we'll be having many (if any) more of these "how much do I charge" type threads as they never end well.


same here. before i just opened this thread i said to myself "this thread's been kicking around for a bit, i bet it's turned to ****"


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

he shouldnt be advertising anyway is prices.hes not payed and could be taking work of the others who post and pay.id happily pay the advertisers on here as theyve earnt there respect for thirty quid but not someone what comes on here pragging and never seen there work etc.plus i would do it myself as its what i do part time.sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> agree with you there Mark, some paid up members probably see it as someone who isn't a paid member trying to advertise..


That's one of the factors yes. I'm not saying it's the case here, but it is a sly way of doing it for anyone who's that way inclined. It's similar to the reason we have the ruling on the "how much is this worth?" threads for people who haven't paid the personal sales sub.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

bullett said:


> gleammachine,that is another thing i never understand.why some people think that you should spend a fortune getting a car detailed to then leave it till the next big detail.its doesnt make sense,the job is alot easier if its kept on top of with mini details and good inbetween washing and waxing


More and more now are enthusiasts much like on the detailing forums, they want to maintain it themselves but don't have the confidence to machine polish or get up to standard.



chrisc said:


> and you see why people go to a drive through.30 quid for a quick spruce up.didnt realise i was not allowed a opinion.dont think you would find many people in yorkshire paying 30 quid for it thats all.


Your entitled to your opinion by all means, I think I explained the other side of the detail and the reasons for it.
Saying people in Yorkshire are unlikely to pay for what you call a spruce-up (bit more thorough than a spruce up) indicates they are unlikely to want to pay for a more extensive detail costing a few hundred pounds or more, so are not going to worry about maintaining the finish to a defect free appearance.
For the record I don't agree with you regarding people in Yorkshire not wanting to pay good money for a quality service, maybe not the majority but then that could be said for the whole country.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> More and more now are enthusiasts much like on the detailing forums, they want to maintain it themselves but don't have the confidence to machine polish or get up to standard.
> 
> Your entitled to your opinion by all means, I think I explained the other side of the detail and the reasons for it.
> Saying people in Yorkshire are unlikely to pay for what you call a spruce-up (bit more thorough than a spruce up) indicates they are unlikely to want to pay for a more extensive detail costing a few hundred pounds or more, so are not going to worry about maintaining the finish to a defect free appearance.
> For the record I don't agree with you regarding people in Yorkshire not wanting to pay good money for a quality service, maybe not the majority but then that could be said for the whole country.


read my post below and in a hour.come on must be a hardly used cars etc.im not saying any thing else because i dont want to fall out with people.:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jesus this thread has really kicked off, considering it was some poor innocent chap asking advice. Does get a tad emotional here doesn't it........


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> *read my post below and in a hour.come on must be a hardly used cars etc.*im not saying any thing else because i dont want to fall out with people.:thumb:


Do you want to have another go at that one, because I've read it a few times and it doesn't make any sense? I'm not being funny or anything, I just can't work out what you're saying


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

The debate is getting a bit heated.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

divine3779 said:


> Jesus this thread has really kicked off, considering it was some poor innocent chap asking advice. Does get a tad emotional here doesn't it........


if i was a paid-up member on here, who pays advertising i would be annoyed if people were saying how much they charge for valeting/detailing - who aren't paid members


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chrisc said:


> read my post below and in a hour.come on must be a hardly used cars etc.im not saying any thing else because i dont want to fall out with people.:thumb:


It is achievable in an hour on an average sized car, all depends on the condition, I visited a regular today and did his AM V8, 3 weeks of average soiling and road film, filthy alloys and took me little over an hour with a once over to the interior, you soon pick up a routine and work smart not hard.:thumb:
Like you said, obviously it depends on the use and condition.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

God, I thought I was doing well getting a bottle of JD or some miller off my mates for doing their cars......

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: You're obviously better at interpreting it than I was, Rob - I can understand it now :thumb:

@ chrisc - ignore my post #72 now, I've got it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> God, I thought I was doing well getting a bottle of JD or some miller off my mates for doing their cars......
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


You were:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

spitfire said:


> You were:lol:


ooooooh, I'm not _that_ bad am I??????


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ooooooh, I'm not _that_ bad am I??????


Just teasing mate, just teasing:thumb:


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> I had a feeling this thread would start to go downhill the longer it went on and once figures started getting mentioned.
> 
> I don't think we'll be having many (if any) more of these "how much do I charge" type threads as they never end well.


My bad. should have used the search button and done my own research really. Sorry, guys.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

surreystyle said:


> My bad. should have used the search button and done my own research really. Sorry, guys.


It's okay mate, not entirely your fault so don't feel bad about it 

It's just highlighted the issue that we'll have to look at the future of these kinds of threads as there have been a few similar ones recently.

And as pretty much all useful info to you has been exhausted now, it's run it's course I think.


----------

